# Not Eating or Pooping



## Harold's Mommy (Jul 31, 2016)

Harold is 5 months old. I have had him for 3 and a half months. About a week ago, I introduced All Living Things brand dried meal worms. He ate a couple during play time and seemed to like them. Since then, I have noticed a decrease in appetite. The last two nights he has not eaten or pooped at all. His activity level and mood seem normal; he is still wheeling and rearranging his tub at night. Last night, I managed to get him to eat 10 pieces off the floor while we were playing. I am getting to the end of the bag of food (Blue Buffalo Freedom Grain Free Indoor Cat Food) I am wondering if it has possibly gone stale. I am also going to get him a new food bowl to see if that helps. He is drinking a little, but not as much as usual. His tub is at 75 degrees and his light schedule is that of the natural sun (about 6 AM to 8:30 PM currently where I live). There has not been any changes in care, cage placement, routine, etc. Any advice you have would be much appreciated!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Not pooping as much, or not at all? What type of bedding is in the cage, some kinds hide poop better than others. Not going as much is much easier to deal with than not at all.


----------



## Harold's Mommy (Jul 31, 2016)

His bedding is a fleece liner. I haven't noticed him pooping the last two days, not even in his bath last night. Upon returning from Petsmart today, he went right to his food bowl and ate two pieces. A friend of mine recommended soaking his food so it is easier for him to eat. I am going to try that as well since it is clear he still has an interest in eating.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If he hasn't pooped by tomorrow or isn't eating his normal amount by tomorrow you need to see a vet. Freeze dried mealworms can cause intestinal blockages because they are hard for hedgehogs to digest them properly.


----------

